# Customer service with transfer company



## ANC23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone else ordered plastisol transfers from a vendor well within the ordering window established by the company and not received your transfers in time for your event? My transfers were ordered more than 2 weeks before my event and the vendor was told numerous times my date I needed them "in hand". I was told I would have them in time no matter what. I did not get them and will not have any transfers for the event. I am waiting to see if he will do the right thing and refund my money. So far he has offered nothing and told me to "sue him". I am going to give him the opportunity to make this right before I take further action. I had customers who prepaid expecting to pick up completed shirts and there will be people who waited hoping to buy on the spot and I won't be able to take care of either situation. Plus, the event people will probably never book me again. Wondering if this happened to anyone else and what you did about it. Waiting to reveal the name of the company who let me down in case they have a change of heart in offering a refund. So frustrated!!!


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

This very unprofessional salesman promised to deliver your product on time and then told you to "sue him" over a delay that will cost you money and clients? My friend, forget about this person having a change of heart and refunding your money. You might want to investigate whether or not you can sue this business in small claims court. There are companies online that will help you do this if this company is not in your state. Then go to Google Plus (or Yelp, etc.) and post your story. Don't personally attack this person. Keep it professional and simply tell your story like you did here. I'm a firm believer that if a business abuses you, then you should alert the public about this business. You might save some other unsuspecting business owner time and money. Believe me, well written negative reviews have an impact. All the best. Cheers.

PS. You might also think about complaining to the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## vikki007 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sad story but I heard it before. It will be good if they can return your money but if they won't, probably put their information on public forum or other website will be good idea. Not sure if it will help though.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ANC23 said:


> Has anyone else ordered plastisol transfers from a vendor well within the ordering window established by the company and not received your transfers in time for your event?



Yes. I got burned badly by a vendor that I once highly recommended here and I know she got a lot of business from it. For a year or so she was highly reliable then after accepting my order decided to go on vacation and blow off my transfers. She came back and gave me a run around about having more important customers, finally did the transfers in the nick of time only to leave out 2 colors which she blamed on my artwork. (wasn't my fault). I eventually got a refund but it was too late, I had lost a big customer. So I feel your pain. I've been burned by 2 other vendors. Do whatever you have to do to get your money back, try honey before vinegar, then never use that company again.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

goodhairtees said:


> This very unprofessional salesman promised to deliver your product on time and then told you to "sue him" over a delay that will cost you money and clients? My friend, forget about this person having a change of heart and refunding your money. You might want to investigate whether or not you can sue this business in small claims court. There are companies online that will help you do this if this company is not in your state. Then go to Google Plus (or Yelp, etc.) and post your story. Don't personally attack this person. Keep it professional and simply tell your story like you did here. I'm a firm believer that if a business abuses you, then you should alert the public about this business. You might save some other unsuspecting business owner time and money. Believe me, well written negative reviews have an impact. All the best. Cheers.
> 
> PS. You might also think about complaining to the Better Business Bureau.


*WARNING *ahead of time.....this is the long version
(even longer if you request the emails from me about this "incident")

Hi. I totally agree with you with how to go about handling a situation like that.....and what's ironic is that I am probably the manufacturer this lady is referring to! Let me explain my side to this unfortunate situation.

I have been doing business with this lady for 2 years now and we have up until this point gotten along reasonably well with her doing around 7 orders with us.

The particular order she is referring to was initially submitted on friday the 13th and it contained non- vectored art. She wanted the design to go on navy, dark pink, and other colors even though the design was in black and kelly colors and she didn't want to increase her cost by adding another color like white as this would make it too costly for her.

I told her the art needed redone
and even if redone would still not look good on dark colors (she was told all of the above in back and forth emails thru out that weekend (yes, we answer emails on weekends) I again reiterated this to her on the 17th (tuesday) after a snowstorm had shut us down that monday prior. 

From that point on it was a challenge to get her to come up with useable art as she went back and forth with me trying to figure out a way to satisfy her customers and to do this as economically as she could. ( Keep in mind at that time she was still wanting it to go on navy) well... on the 19th she finally decided... Hey, I will just get the customers to get another color besides navy but I still want it to look good on dark pink. She submitted her art for the 2nd time on the 19th after closing time.

Friday, the 20th closed us down due to extreme cold and dangerous roads and I didn't work nor answer emails that weekend as I was with my daughter getting her things for college as she is a graduating high school senior and we visited UofL campus..... (keep in mind my website states our hours which do not include weekends.)

She was told that this art was no good. By Tuesday
the 24th she sounded desperate and told me she got a new artist to do her design and wanted to know my absolute deadline that I needed her to get it to me so that I could print and ship out in time for her to have on Friday the 27th. I told her I need it by noon wednesday and that I would print and ship that day. She complied and sent me art (by now this was the 3rd version) by 11am wednesday. I then printed and shipped her design wednesday for delivery friday as the UPS site said it would get to her by. 

She was sent a copy of the invoice as well as the tracking number that day.

(keep in mind that in all of her previous orders she received the packages within 2 days with one exception and that was because the package was mis-routed by UPS and it took 3 days)

So...as I said earlier...we print and ship as normal on wednesday and send her the tracking info and it shows scheduled delivery date of friday the 27th

bingo, bongo...... everyones happy... well not so... because unknown by me and I must assume by her as she didnt tell me....a winter storm comes into her area just in time for UPS to update her tracking info Thursday night *(this is important Thursday at 11.30pm UPS puts on there: Due to extreme weather conditions your package may be delayed) and*....sure enough it does get delayed 


Well... I get several texts from this lady around 5:45pm today (we had closed as usual at 5pm) stating:

"I just found out my package is being delayed and im not getting it. You promised me I would get it."
now I am out 1200.00 in future sales and going to lose pre-ordered monies. Also these people will probably not want me at their event again...
*"I want you to print and ship out another order and send it next day saturday delivery and do not charge me for it as you promised me I would have it in time"* she then calls me afew minutes later..... she starts off the conversation with *" you need to get these out Saturday next day **so that I can get them tomorrow*" I tell her its not possible... we are closed I have no printers and I am not even at the shop. well then " unsatisfied she goes on and on telling me I have to do it and she knows that if I can get it to ups by ten that she would get it
even though I knew I couldn't physically get it out and also knew that in all likelihood even if I could this package could also be delayed as UPS states it cannot be responsible for the weather. 

I listened to her and listened and listened.........when she said she would go the her cc company and dispute the charges.....

well... I reached my boiling point and said "sue me"
and hung up on her.

was I rude? yes, at the end I was...and I apologize for that. ... does she deserve a refund? no, I think not .... I did what I told her I was going to do and not only that (*here is where the important part I said to remember comes in*) she literally had from Thursday night (although very late) until 5pm to let me know her package was being delayed... hey if she would've done that in all likelihood those out there who know me would know I would've printed another order and sent it next day Saturday delivery in the hopes that it might be cleared up enough weather permitting so that she would get and I probably would've of split the costs with her.... but
this didn't happen. I was home. My presses were shut down and my workers gone when she texted and called.

I feel it was up to her to monitor the status of the package and then inform me of her concerns asap.

I also feel that my responsibilities have to be relinquished after UPS signs for it. I deserve my money... I did what I promised. What do you'll think?

Please let me know if you think I was fair or not?

Thank you for your patience in reading this.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

wormil said:


> Yes. I got burned badly by a vendor that I once highly recommended here and I know she got a lot of business from it. For a year or so she was highly reliable then after accepting my order decided to go on vacation and blow off my transfers. She came back and gave me a run around about having more important customers, finally did the transfers in the nick of time only to leave out 2 colors which she blamed on my artwork. (wasn't my fault). I eventually got a refund but it was too late, I had lost a big customer. So I feel your pain. I've been burned by 2 other vendors. Do whatever you have to do to get your money back, try honey before vinegar, then never use that company again.


Hi Rick. As you know....there is always two sides to every story.....I replied to this post as I felt I should defend my good name. Afterall, I spent almost
30 years getting it and I am not about to let this go.......

not only do I have the emails I have the tracking number and will PM it to anyone who cares to reference it to at least verify what I said concerning
when UPS had the package.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

vikki007 said:


> Sad story but I heard it before. It will be good if they can return your money but if they won't, probably put their information on public forum or other website will be good idea. Not sure if it will help though.


Hi. If it was I that this lady is referring to then I of course will be looking at what is written about me, my company and will definitely legally pursue anything I feel is libelous as I have spent waaay too many years and hard work building my reputation


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

If this person was referring to your company and you have emails and tracking numbers to support your version of this story, then no, this person should not get a refund. You did everything within reason to get this package delivered on time. And though I completely understand your frustration, I've learned it is important to remain professional when dealing with unreasonable folks because they will use any excuse to blame you for their shortcomings. The law is on your side. You can also disputed the cc refund or sue in small courts as well. All the best. Cheers.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am sure we all get this type of situation.
Customers put off their part of the transaction to the last possible second, then everything has to go more than perfect for the final results to be acceptable. 
We see no art, bad art, no garment selection, no sizes selected, no response on proofs, no deposits forthcoming, blah blah blah.

We just keep refining our policy notes that they sign off on.

They will not change.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

I can relate to your story Frank, I deal with this on a daily basis myself customers that after being instructed as to what art is required simply ignore that and send in art that is the size of a postage stamp and 72 dpi and then expect you to miraculously send them a full size transfer from garbage art. Then they want to try to cut corners instead of sending the design to a reputable vector redraw service, they decide to try to pinch pennies and just enlarge this 72 dpi postage stamp to 11 x 14 and 300 dpi and send it back to you. LOL.. 

I have to email back and say did you look at what you just sent me?? It is a pixelated mess and is still not going to work for artwork it needs to be redrawn. It amazes me that people can send in art that looks so atrocious and think that the email elves will fix it by the time you get in your email.

This customers is stating she gave you the order 2 weeks before the event, which is totally false she gave you the order 3 days before the event, just because the initial email was 2 weeks the actual order with correct art and instructions was not received until the very day it had to ship. And for going out of your way to rush this order for this person and the huge favor you did her you are being paid back the only way people like this can think of, with a rude call making unreasonable demands and threats. Its unfortunate in the times we are in that this seems to be the norm rather than the exception people just don't want to own up that the fault was on their side. If she wants to blame anyone it really should be herself for waiting till the last minute, if this was such a important order for her it doesn't seem she handled it as such.

I could write a book about some of the unreasonable customers I have dealt with, they never want to take the blame its typically because they were being so cheap to begin with as to not have everything correct from the beginning.

Frank you did every reasonable thing that could be expected and I know about someone trying to keep you on the phone and berating you and trying to wear you down until they can get their way, (however unreasonable it may be) and them not feeling any guilt for doing so then to try to come on this board with righteous indignation and tell a bold faced
lie that they gave you 2 weeks to complete a order and its all your fault.

Stick to your guns Frank.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

beanie357 said:


> I am sure we all get this type of situation.
> Customers put off their part of the transaction to the last possible second, then everything has to go more than perfect for the final results to be acceptable.
> We see no art, bad art, no garment selection, no sizes selected, no response on proofs, no deposits forthcoming, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...





goodhairtees said:


> If this person was referring to your company and you have emails and tracking numbers to support your version of this story, then no, this person should not get a refund. You did everything within reason to get this package delivered on time. And though I completely understand your frustration, I've learned it is important to remain professional when dealing with unreasonable folks because they will use any excuse to blame you for their shortcomings. The law is on your side. You can also disputed the cc refund or sue in small courts as well. All the best. Cheers.


Yes, thank goodness I do and will. whats funny though is that I did feel badly about this as in
our many years of printing/dealing with customers this would be only the 2nd time that I
had a customer threatening to dispute a charge unless a refund was given. 
You know you try to help someone like her as she has no real clue as I gathered recently of what vector art is. Her orders last year were vectored and I guess came from a different art person she hired
That was her 2nd order this year. It was submitted also on the 13th In her first order she also submitted non vectored art but needed it shipped rather quickly.
I knew she was in a bind after seeing it and falling for her nickel and dime story about how she really really needed to keep costs down so what do I do?
well stupidly... I take it upon myself to vector it without letting her know that it wasn't vectored (a nice two hour non-paying job). but hey you know.....soldier on..... 
she got that order in time and was satisfied with it.
it was the following order that I tell her from the get go that "hey this is non vectored art"
and I informed her only then that I basically vectored her last order but that I couldn't take this on as we were very busy and she needed to get with her art guy and resend it.
the rest you can backtrack in previous posts if you care to.....now I am the one who is frustrated....you know you try to be nice.. you try to help someone out only to know later how wasted
your time was spent and how unappreciated you are...


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Want transfers on time?
Send fully vectorized files with text converted to curves in CMYK colors your printer has in stock. Give a couple weeks headway and always plan on UPS delay if bad weather or mis sort.
Haven't had any problems getting ours on time for the last decade using this formula.
Frank has bent over backwards on the rare occasion we get a last minute customer order to accomadate us. Any late order would have been our fault and we would have "owned" up to it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A good example of why I usually refuse rush orders these days, especially if they are messy. It seems that if anything is going to go wrong, it will on a rush then there is no time to fix it.


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

Frank by posting on here your side shows your integrity and this is something I truly appreciate and value in dealing with a business. So much so that I found myself looking at your website and will possibly order some stuff from you just because I appreciate you attentiveness and willingness to inform those of us on this forum of what happened. I believe paying attention to what others say today is important as we all know it only takes one persons opinion to trash all your efforts and hard work you put fourth. The perception to the public and fellow buyers is important and makes this buyer eat their words due to dishonesty from withholding information. Thanks again as you will have a new buyer from here on out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation Frank. There really are two sides to every story.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I truly appreciate the support I have received on such short notice. My emotions have ranged from angry, and frustrated to now feeling sorry for the people who were expecting shirts. Particulary so because it was for a horse riding event which is something I go to when its local to me...
(lol... I think its a requirement if your from Kentucky). 

Its sad to think that this all could've been avoided had she took the time to check for weather info
and call me in time for me to do something about it. it was an order that had I been open with my employees there I could've reprinted and had out the door within 1-2 hrs tops.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

wormil said:


> A good example of why I usually refuse rush orders these days, especially if they are messy. It seems that if anything is going to go wrong, it will on a rush then there is no time to fix it.


Exactly its hard to turn down money but a lot of times its not worth the headache because it seems that the only one truly trying to make the rush order work is you and the customer seems like they are doing everything to sabotage it further than they already have by waiting for the last minute. And then when it ultimately goes south all the blame is on you.


----------

